# Epay... Good Grief..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-NEW-TYCO-HPX...20346239506QQptZSlotQ5fCarsQQsalenotsupported

Wes


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Starting at $5.78 ea. Not a bad price if you have the bucks to burn. Personally, I'd want to inspect them first.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not a bad price... but when you can get them from Mattel for $2.98 each, why would you bother? Clearly this guy is just trying to make a quick buck off of Mattel's screaming deal.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Exactly, Marty. My thoughts exactly. Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The mark up is less than 100%... 100% would be $596. For those unfamiliar with the Mattel deal, this is the next best price out there.

_Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it. _
- Publilius Syrus (~100 BC )

_Caveat emptor_
Latin for "let the buyer beware".


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can't believe Mattel is rippin everyone off for $2.98 a chassis. Do you know what these sell for on the streets in China?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I wasn't aware of the deal from Mattel. I guess that's what he's counting on.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a good point Rich. However, it over looks the fact that getting the chassis to the US of A involves running the gauntlet of crazed Somali Pirates who can't afford good GPS systems. That'll run yah.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Anyone got a good link to the TYCO chassis deal then ? I could use a few at that price for when kids are around and just for the halibut ! Nyuk nyuk nyuk !

Dennis :freak::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: *


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the site.

https://store.mattel.com/transition.aspx?cmd=new&transitionid=103&cat=139&sec=9225

Select USA and hit continue. Go to ER NASCAR Chassis. You can purchase up to six at a time. Oh, beware the dreaded toxic tires of doom and destruction. Urban Legend tells of them melting tracks, melting tackle boxes, melting through the crust of the earth to unleash a volcano and generally maiming all those uncareful enough to actually touch the them. My friend, Stubby, swears it's true. But for $2.98 a chassis, you can possibly afford new meats on all four corners.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Excellent ! thanks Russ . :thumbsup::wave:

Dennis *


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Not an Urban Legend*

"Urban Legend tells of them melting tracks "

I have to admit to finding this to be hard to believe. I have a Tomy track and have Tyco in the infield to resemble pit road. I often place cars there out of the way and after reading this I removed a Mattel car that had been sitting there for a few weeks. And sure enough, the track had "potholes" where the plastic had melted underneath the rear tires. 

I don't know how or why this happens but I can confirm it is not an Urban Legend.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Virtuecon Slot Car Tires Co...Hmmmm...I wonder...*

I'll bet this was a plot by Dr. Evil after Austin "Danger" Powers thwarted his attempt to send that massive subterrainian drill to the center of the earth and detonate a nuclear warhead to make every volcano in the world erupt at the same time... We're doomed!!!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Will these chassies work with the Tyco Corvette and Trans Am bodies?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

H.O. racer said:


> Will these chassies work with the Corvette and Trans Am bodies?


I think all the Corvettes are the narrow chassis, but the Trans Ams work fine (if its the 1979'ish Trans Am I'm thinking of)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

These chassis are the pan type. Based on my collection, they will work with the Trans Am, all NASCAR, Ferrari F-40, and Porsche 935 bodies. The Corvette and Lambo require the narrow chassis. Most but not all original Tyco Pro bodies will fit these chassis. The McLaren M8B and Chaparral 2G bodies are both exceptions. They will also work with US Trucking bodies.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Chassis*

These are the wide pan chassis and I believe all the Corvettes and Trans Ams are the narrow chassis and would not fit.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not positive on the yr. but that is about the right time frame. I cruised the local G.W. stores about that time and picked up all the discarded Christmas presents I could find and aquired quite a large amount of track and a few cars in need of repair. I thought this might be a good way for my kids to have some decent evenly matched platforms to race. Of course I'd want to replace the rubber with new silicones. Don't want the boy's track to end up with pot holes, Ha! Any suggestions on buying bulk tires? NCP Hobbies, H.O. Slotcar Racing, ?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the cars they have are 440, 440x2, HP7, & U turn cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> "Urban Legend tells of them melting tracks "
> 
> I have to admit to finding this to be hard to believe. I have a Tomy track and have Tyco in the infield to resemble pit road. I often place cars there out of the way and after reading this I removed a Mattel car that had been sitting there for a few weeks. And sure enough, the track had "potholes" where the plastic had melted underneath the rear tires.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it's the tires. It's just that the opposite polarity traction magnets are REALLY STRONG!

Quality.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> Will these chassies work with the Tyco Corvette and Trans Am bodies?


This chassis will not work with most Corvettes, however, an early seventies Tyco Pro Corvette will fit. It was built before Tyco introduced the narrow chassis, but, you most likely have the later narrow chassis Corvette. The Tyco Pro Corvette is rarely seen due to the overwhelmingly popular late model sprint modified class.

just my 2 pecos...
Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Now just wait and someone will take off all the tires and sell them on Pay bay...hahahahaha


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

bobhch said:


> Now just wait and someone will take off all the tires and sell them on Pay bay...hahahahaha


they allready do


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just bought 6 of these! I too have experienced the tire melting scenario. What size silicones should I buy to replace the OEM tires with?


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Russ. I see that because I live in the great white north my cost is $3.19. But that is a deal. Some guys charger $15.00 for a chassis up here. Thanks


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotrod said:


> Thanks Russ. I see that because I live in the great white north my cost is $3.19. But that is a deal. Some guys charger $15.00 for a chassis up here. Thanks


You're very welcome. Hutts are always will to help a fellow slot head. Additionally, as we buy more 440X2 chassis, we should generate enough demand that some of our very fine resin casters make some Tyco friendly bodies. One can dream. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, I bought a bunch of these also and noticed that all the ones with white stripe on traction magnets are reversed zapped. So if you take some of your older traction mags you can make some cars with high down force tractions. For high down force setup: take bottom side of traction that face track and if it attracts to back side of white motor magnet that traction goes on that side. Same for other side. Bottom of traction needs to attract to back side of unpainted motor magnet.Then that traction goes on that side! High down force. Switch tractions for low down force setup.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Well I just received my 6 chassis. It took only 10 days to get it. Not to bad. Thanks again for the tip. I hear they are now on back order form a different thread.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

they are on back order till end of feb


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

They don`t accept international orders to germany.

Can I pay it with credit card from germany and shipping within the US ?


----------

